# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Free giveaway - no strings



## Kevin

I feel like giving something away. No strings but there are some rules.  

Rule #1) You must make a post here saying you're in. 

Rule #2) If you win you must accept a free turning blank 

Rule #3) You cannot resell the wood you must turn something with it and and take pictures of the finished form.

Rule #4) Once complete, you cannot keep it for yourself, you have to give it to a friend or family member as a gift for some special event such as a wedding/birthday/anniversary/graduation etc. 


You can also donate it to a local charity or fundraiser to help raise money for someone needing an operation etc. or chemo that doesn't have insurance. Every community needs to raise money for people in need that don't have money and most of the time a fundraiser is being held for them, so that is also a great cause if you have such an opportunity and desire to go that route. Also your local VFD auction is a great cause. You hope you never need a fireman but if you you'll appreciate all that they do on usually a shoestring budget. 

If those rules are not too onerous let me know you're in by making a post here, and after a few days I'll decide on a deadline (with plenty of warning).

I'll do something similar for you flat workers after we do this one. I love these giveaways!!!

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## healeydays

I'm going to take myself out of the giveaway as time is starting to get a bit tight.


----------



## Steelart99

K ... what's not to like!!!!
Mom's 80th Birthday is in May (first BD after my Dad passed) and she always loves things handmade ... with love

I'm in!
Dan

*one*


----------



## RusDemka

I'm in, would make a piece for the orphan charity dinner coming up in April that my wife is part organizer...

*two*


----------



## Fret440

I'd be in... but I don't turn. Maybe an instrument from a hollowed piece?

Jacob

Edit, just read the part about flat workers... disregard. :)


----------



## Wildthings

Ohh heck yeah I'm in up to my neck LOL

*three*


----------



## cabomhn

Any other time I would love the opportunity but I have too much going on this semester to guarantee devoting time. Cool idea Kevin.


----------



## Final Strut

I am in. I know of a cancer research fund raiser going on that could benefit from a nice FBE piece donation

*four*


----------



## blaineo

Defintely in!! :)

*five*


----------



## scrimman

Alright, deal me in as well. Fair warning, though...I might not turn it. It will go to some good of some sort, that I WILL promise.

*six*


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm not much of a turner but I know of a good cause that could benefit from it.

*seven*


----------



## Dane Fuller

I'm in!

*eight*


----------



## hardtwist

Count me in! I have a nephew (9 yrs old) who's fighting 
Ewings sarcoma Spinal cancer. His family is suffering with the costs of his treatments, and looking for fundraisers!

*nine*


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin - I'm in. 
My local VFD does its annual auction fund raisers in November and December, so those are behind us. I do CMN every spring and did bangles last year - may do them again this year. Ever thought of WB adopting a charity ? This group seems to thrive on a reason to go to the shop and create. Just food for thought - I would be willing to donate this to a fundraiser for our WB charity

*ten*


----------



## TimR

Kevin, very cool gesture. :thanx: I just checked and our local VFD doesn't do any auctions that I'm aware of, but they usually have a booth at our local festival in the fall. I think they could easily sell a few tickets at a chance for a nice turned item...so I'm in. Even if you don't have enough to send...and I'd gladly give up a spot for someone that doesn't have much wood or bigger blanks, know this, I'm gonna make them one anyway!
Thanks for the reminder...we all need to be giving back a bit more, especially in harder times when some folks can't afford to send in $$ to these orgs.

*eleven*


----------



## AXEMAN58

Well sir, if you happen across a piece big enough for a turned box in the 6" range, I'd love to turn it for the " Beads of Courage" project. :thanx:

*twelve*


----------



## DKMD

I'm in... I'll let you pick the charity.

*thirteen*


----------



## barry richardson

Lord knows I've donated enough pieces to fundraisers, so whats one more? I'm in. I would probably donate it to an American Diabeties Association fund raiser, since my lady friend is the local director, and also has Type I.

*fourteen*


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I feel like giving something away. No strings but there are some rules.
> 
> Rule #1) You must make a post here saying you're in.
> 
> Rule #2) If you win you must accept a free turning blank
> 
> Rule #3) You cannot resell the wood you must turn something with it and and take pictures of the finished form.
> 
> Rule #4) Once complete, you cannot keep it for yourself, you have to give it to a friend or family member as a gift for some special event such as a wedding/birthday/anniversary/graduation etc.
> 
> 
> You can also donate it to a local charity or fundraiser to help raise money for someone needing an operation etc. or chemo that doesn't have insurance. Every community needs to raise money for people in need that don't have money and most of the time a fundraiser is being held for them, so that is also a great cause if you have such an opportunity and desire to go that route. Also your local VFD auction is a great cause. You hope you never need a fireman but if you you'll appreciate all that they do on usually a shoestring budget.
> 
> If those rules are not too onerous let me know you're in by making a post here, and after a few days I'll decide on a deadline (with plenty of warning).
> 
> I'll do something similar for you flat workers after we do this one. I love these giveaways!!!
> 
> :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:



:teethlaugh: I'd love to participate. My choice would be to turn a lidded box for "Beads of Courage" I really like that cause. I'm turning one each month for the year. 

*fifteen*


----------



## Kevin

scrimman said:


> Alright, deal me in as well. Fair warning, though...I might not turn it. It will go to some good of some sort, that I WILL promise.



You might want to wait for the flat giveaway since this will definitely be a turning blank. If not turning it what did you have in mind? :i_dunno:


----------



## djnphotowoodworking

I'm In

*sixteen*


----------



## kweinert

I'd like to be in but I already have too many things I need to get done and not enough time to do them.

This reply, then, is really just a "that's a cool idea" and "thanks Kevin" sort of reply.

I can appreciate even if I'm not participating.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Count me in, I enjoy giving away my creations more then selling them....but got to have some way of sustaining the addiction.

*seventeen*


----------



## scrimman

Dunno yet; I carve, but I have to know the dimensions of what I've got to know what it could turn into. But if what you're talking about isn't really carvable (Like ash, for instance), then yes, leave me out.



Kevin said:


> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, deal me in as well. Fair warning, though...I might not turn it. It will go to some good of some sort, that I WILL promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to wait for the flat giveaway since this will definitely be a turning blank. If not turning it what did you have in mind? :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


*(six - already assigned)*


----------



## Kevin

scrimman said:


> Dunno yet; I carve, but I have to know the dimensions of what I've got to know what it could turn into. But if what you're talking about isn't really carvable (Like ash, for instance), then yes, leave me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrimman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, deal me in as well. Fair warning, though...I might not turn it. It will go to some good of some sort, that I WILL promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to wait for the flat giveaway since this will definitely be a turning blank. If not turning it what did you have in mind? :i_dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay I follow you now. FBE is quite soft enough for carving. You're definitely in.


----------



## Kevin

Let's make the deadline for entering at midnight tomorrow which is Saturday the 23rd. Accepting entries until then.


----------



## Rkent

Count me in.

*eighteen*


----------



## Kevin

Taking entries until midnight tonight central time. Deadline times for your locale:

Eastern 11 pm
Central 12 am
Mountain 1 am
Pacific 2 am
Hawaii 4 am
Alaska 5 am

I hope those times are correct - I think they are. If you've just seen the thread and you're late a minute or two don't sweat it. We just have to have some kind of deadline. 

I have asked Kenbo to be the master of ceremonies by using the random generator to select the winner. If we have additional entries before the deadline I will assign your number before the drawing. Good luck!


----------



## Kenbo

I've been asked by Kevin, to step in here and use a random number generator to choose the winner of this fine contest. I googled "random number generator" and then plugged in the numbers between 1 and 18.
You can all see in your posts, that you have been assigned a number. I then clicked the enter button and the random number generator gave me our winner.

So, without further delay, it is with great pride and extreme excitement that I announce our winner of Kevin's "Free Giveaway-no strings" contest.

Drumroll please!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Woohoo! Congratulations Rich you da man!!!

:irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig: 

Thanks Ken! I may need your services again in the future.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Congrats, Patrude! I know you'll do good things with it!


----------



## Kevin

Rich, let me know what size blank you prefer and I will get some together for you to choose from.


----------



## DKMD

Excellent! Looking forward to seeing what's sent and what comes from it!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congrats Rich! I like your choice of "Beads of Courage" too. Looking forward to seeing your creation!
Scott


----------



## Patrude

Kenbo said:


> I've been asked by Kevin, to step in here and use a random number generator to choose the winner of this fine contest. I googled "random number generator" and then plugged in the numbers between 1 and 18.
> You can all see in your posts, that you have been assigned a number. I then clicked the enter button and the random number generator gave me our winner.
> 
> So, without further delay, it is with great pride and extreme excitement that I announce our winner of Kevin's "Free Giveaway-no strings" contest.
> 
> Drumroll please!!!!!!


----------



## TimR

Congrats Rich, I'm sure you'll do it justice. 
Kevin, like I said originally, you stoked my desire to make a couple for raffles this fall or earlier. Looking like some of the walnut I recently harvested will be just the ticket. Started roughing some tonight.


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations Rich you da man!!!
> 
> :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:
> 
> Thanks Ken! I may need your services again in the future.



:teethlaugh: Hey Kevin, thank you very much, I will do my best to do justice to the wood. My plan is to turn a lidded box for Beads of Courage. turned one for January and just about have this month's box finished. If possible I could use a blank that will turn a 6" diameter box 4 to 5 " deep is what I have been working with. Thanks again Kevin, much appreciated


----------



## AXEMAN58

Congrats Patrude, and way to go with your decision to donate to "Beads of Courage" 
Kevin, thank you for your selfless donation . 

:thanx: :hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## Kevin

Patrude said:


> ... If possible I could use a blank that will turn a 6" diameter box 4 to 5 " deep ....



Rich, this one is 6" square and 4.5" thick. Showing all 6 sides. How's it look? 

[attachment=19396]

[attachment=19397]

If you like it PM your mailing address if you haven't already.


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... If possible I could use a blank that will turn a 6" diameter box 4 to 5 " deep ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, this one is 6" square and 4.5" thick. Showing all 6 sides. How's it look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it PM your mailing address if you haven't already.
Click to expand...


 Kevin; you do have a good eye! I think this block will make a fine box for the Beads of Courage donation. I sure do appreciate the chance to work with that timber. I will PM my address :thanx: Kevin, greatly appreciated. I will be sure to share with pictures Rich


----------



## rdnkmedic

Put me in for this drawing. I like free stuff.  Our local Hospice House could certainly use it as a fundraiser. They do a wonderful service and are always looking for a way to make money.


----------



## Patrude

[][attachment=30405][attachment=30403][attachment=30404]


Kevin said:


> I feel like giving something away. No strings but there are some rules.
> 
> Rule #1) You must make a post here saying you're in.
> 
> Rule #2) If you win you must accept a free turning blank
> 
> Rule #3) You cannot resell the wood you must turn something with it and and take pictures of the finished form.
> 
> Rule #4) Once complete, you cannot keep it for yourself, you have to give it to a friend or family member as a gift for some special event such as a wedding/birthday/anniversary/graduation etc.
> 
> 
> You can also donate it to a local charity or fundraiser to help raise money for someone needing an operation etc. or chemo that doesn't have insurance. Every community needs to raise money for people in need that don't have money and most of the time a fundraiser is being held for them, so that is also a great cause if you have such an opportunity and desire to go that route. Also your local VFD auction is a great cause. You hope you never need a fireman but if you you'll appreciate all that they do on usually a shoestring budget.
> 
> If those rules are not too onerous let me know you're in by making a post here, and after a few days I'll decide on a deadline (with plenty of warning).
> 
> I'll do something similar for you flat workers after we do this one. I love these giveaways!!!
> 
> :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:



:teethlaugh: Well, here is the finished box for "Beads of Courage", it will be going out USPS today. I rough turned the awesome blank that Keven sent me and placed it in a 5 gal. bucked in shavings to cure and finally got to complete it. I thought a contrast of Black Walnut from a local mill would add a nice touch. I cant thank Kevin enough for the beautiful FBE. Hope it will bring a bit of joy its recipient. Hi Ho Hi Ho; its off to the post office I go :teethlaugh:


----------

